# Acana Grainfree vs. Go! Endurance for Picky Puppy



## Bauer's Mom (Jan 15, 2011)

My picky little guy plus too many choices is driving me nuts  I wish I put this much thought into my own food!! 

SO we tried (by mistake) Orijen LB Puppy, which I loved the looks of it but honestly was a little worried about the protein, but Bauer quickly lost interest in it. We then moved on to a few samples which Bauer seems to equally like but I am overwhelmed by which one to settle on. I do want to do a "rotation" diet but don't know where to begin. So here are the choices so far:

Go! Endurance - Is there enough fat in there for a puppy? 16%. Also, I read somewhere that Turkey had to much salt. Should this be a concern?

Acana Grasslands

Acana Prairie

*Another thought, would be to try the Orijen Puppy though I am thinking we may run into the same problem. Not sure? 

Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions .... I am ready to get off the food roller coaster for a short while 

Thank you guys in advance ... this website has been so wonderful!!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't worry about protein and fat levels. There's really no need to feed puppy food unless your puppy will grow to over 50lbs. Than you would use a LBP formula. Puppy food is a gimick to get extra $$$$ out of you;0) I really like the acana formulas. You could rotate all 3 formulas;0) If your puppy is large breed, don't use grasslands until over 1 years old. Otherwise use all 3 formulas. Also don't feed according to the guidelines on the bag. It's way overkill. Keep your puppy lean;0)


----------



## Bauer's Mom (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you!! Bauer is a small breed. He is a mix b/w a Yorkie and a Shihtzu. So he shouldn't be over 10 ish pounds. Though I guess time will tell.

He seems to like all three formulas pretty well. Though, he likes the size of Go! I think. I was just worried there wasn't enough fat in there for him. There just seems to be so much to consider that I get overwhelmed and can't settle on one - then one I like he doesn't like. Go figure!!


----------

